# So I just opened my blind to see these big things staring at me...



## Jack (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## ChrisM (Jun 25, 2013)

Moo


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2013)

Cows live across the street @Jack?   Looks like they've been there a while.

You ought to open the blinds more often and venture outside some


----------



## Jack (Jun 25, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Cows live across the street @Jack?   Looks like they've been there a while.
> 
> You ought to open the blinds more often and venture outside some


Well I was more on about the fact I opened the blind for them to be staring at me and are now moo'ing... I know they have been there for a while...


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2013)

Ignore those critters.  They are just our new NSA spybots.  Those bovines can't fly, but they are known as motherships for the spy flies 

I think they are stealing your wifi too


----------



## Jack (Jun 25, 2013)

Piggy backing on my Wi-Fi ay...

How many steaks per Cow do you reckon?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 25, 2013)

Jack said:


> Piggy backing on my Wi-Fi ay...
> 
> How many steaks per Cow do you reckon?


A good amount. You're going to need a bigger freezer though. 

Mom has cattle on her property. Every now and then they and someone else will split a cow, so they usually get 1/2 or 1/4th depending on how much they need. Even if they get 1/4th, they get a quite a few of dinner plate inch thick sized T-bones. They never hook me up with those, though. They do send a lot the ground beef, and it's great.


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2013)

Those are some big cows.



> Review the chart below to get an idea of what few high end cuts are in a cow.  This explains why these cuts are more expensive.
> 
> 6-8 T-bones    10-12 Fillet Mignon OR     8- 10 Porterhouse
> 
> ...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 25, 2013)

Erm...

You better watch out Jack.  Seems like they're pissed.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 25, 2013)

They just wanna be petted

Go pet a moocow


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 25, 2013)

Mmmmm dinner!! =)


----------



## DalComp (Jun 25, 2013)

They are costumes for the people watching your activities closely...


----------



## Chronic (Jun 25, 2013)

DalComp said:


> They are costumes for the people watching your activities closely...


There's only one way to confirm...


----------



## DalComp (Jun 25, 2013)

Chronic said:


> There's only one way to confirm...


@Jack, run away as fast as you can, see if they would follow


----------



## Jack (Jun 25, 2013)

DalComp said:


> @Jack, run away as fast as you can, see if they would follow


haha.


----------



## Flapadar (Jun 25, 2013)

Dinner.


----------



## mikho (Jun 25, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Erm...
> 
> 
> You better watch out Jack. Seems like they're pissed.


Nice to see your MS Paint skills are improving.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

Where I used to live there were cows everywhere. Farm country as far as the eye could see. Also the Internet was terrible. Things are finally making sense...


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Jun 25, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Erm...
> 
> You better watch out Jack.  Seems like they're pissed.


The best reply lol.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 25, 2013)

When I was a teen (like 13) I used to hang out with a friend who lived 'down the road' (like half a mile). I lived out in the country, and had to walk by cow pastures at night to get back home. Cows used to scare the shit out of me. It'd be night time, and they just stand there. Staring at you. I'd run past them to get home.

/confession


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2013)

You want to shoo cows out there, just put a grill out front and start charcoal cooking their relatives.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 25, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> You want to shoo cows out there, just put a grill out front and start charcoal cooking their relatives.


Actually, Buffalo burgers are much better.


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Actually, Buffalo burgers are much better.


 





buffalooed said:


> just put a grill out front and start charcoal cooking their relatives.


Works on humans too 

Reminds me of Chick-Fil-A ads with cows bearing signboards promoting eat the chickens instead.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

MannDude said:


> When I was a teen (like 13) I used to hang out with a friend who lived 'down the road' (like half a mile). I lived out in the country, and had to walk by cow pastures at night to get back home. Cows used to scare the shit out of me. It'd be night time, and they just stand there. Staring at you. I'd run past them to get home.
> 
> /confession


At least it's better than being afraid of spiders. A cow could actually kill you, unlike a spider.



MannDude said:


> Actually, Buffalo burgers are much better.


You been to Fuddruckers?


----------



## MannDude (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> At least it's better than being afraid of spiders. A cow could actually kill you, unlike a spider.
> 
> You been to Fuddruckers?


1.) Spiders don't generally bother me unless they're ON me. I see spiders in my house all the time, I don't mess with them. I don't know if the house has a lot of spiders or I just see the same one I continually let live. But spiders CAN be dangerous.

2.) Yes, once. Better example of good burgers would be In-N-Out. OH MY GOD. I was in Vegas earlier this year and mainly was looking forward to eating at In-N-Burger while there. Didn't get to _that_ time, but my god, the best fast-food burgers ever indeed.


----------



## Shados (Jun 25, 2013)

MannDude said:


> 1.) Spiders don't generally bother me unless they're ON me. I see spiders in my house all the time, I don't mess with them. I don't know if the house has a lot of spiders or I just see the same one I continually let live. But spiders CAN be dangerous.
> 
> 2.) Yes, once. Better example of good burgers would be In-N-Out. OH MY GOD. I was in Vegas earlier this year and mainly was looking forward to eating at In-N-Burger while there. Didn't get to _that_ time, but my god, the best fast-food burgers ever indeed.


Eh, I just kill anything that gets within a half-meter radius of me. _Anything_.


----------



## mikho (Jun 25, 2013)

Here at the hotel we got lots of geckos.


Anoying, fast little f*ckers. Not harmful unless you are a mosquito but I still wouldn't want one running up my leg while sleeping.


----------

